# Wireless usb adapter Network Everywhere nwu11b



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.networkeverywhere.com/support/nwu11bsupport.asp

I have Wireless usb adapter Network Everywhere nwu11b.

It use to be working o.k. before. Just recently it starting to have problems 
connecting to the internet. Thinking it might have been something due some file installation I did before. I did a system restore back to earlier date before I start having this problem. I had to install usb adapter software again. But now sometimes it re-cognize and some times it don't - the usb. I look in device manager, sometimes it says the Network Everywhere adapter is there sometimes it is not. I try to uninstall and re-install still the same thing.
When it does detect it sometimes it connects to internet for short period of
time then it disconnects. But sometimes when I re-boot my computer it sometimes shows the device is not there and sometimes it is there.
My computer is a Compaq Presario 84000NX and has about 4 usbs at the back and 2 usb in the front. I tried to install different usb and see if it works
better, but still the same thing. I think it has difficulty in detecting the usb
cause sometimes it says usb unknown in device manage- like with a "?".
I am using Windows XP computer.

Can anybody plase tell me what you think my problem is and how I could fix this?

Could this be a virus or not? I did scan my computer with Norton Anti-virus but it scanned and detected nothing.


Thanks


Zhong


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fix.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. To avoid this I use a PS/2 keyboard and mouse for the reset procedure.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What does that fix.reg do?

I followed all what you said.

After when I installed the wireless adapter still the same thing. Seems it recognize many conections at one time. So it fails after I disable and enable the wireless icon. The icon is now called wirlesss connection no. 8.
It seems to add a connection each time I uninstall and install the drive.
What should I do next?

Thanks.

Zhong



johnwill said:


> *First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*
> 
> Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The numbering of the connections is just a Windows oddity.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


Let's see this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When internet not working it displays-

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-b79wz4rose
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Network Everywhere Wireless USB Adap
ter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-25-1E-7E-A2



When internet working display-

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-b79wz4rose
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
When Internet is working it displays this-


IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Network Everywhere Wireless USB Adap
ter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-25-1E-7E-A2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 204.194.232.200
204.194.234.200
64.59.176.13

I going attach more files in next reply, since just allows max. of 2.

Attach device1 and device2 files.

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Attached device 3 and device 4 file.

Mrtrate looks suspicious . 
What is that ? Is that a virus ?
Should I uninstall that ?


Thanks


Zhong


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Attach device5 and device 6 files.

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Attach device7 file.

Sometimes when installing I get 2 network everywhere wireless adapters as in this snap shot.

Detected in netowrk adapters when I click on hidden files.
I can delete one of them, but at least one of them stays there not matter what I do to try to uninstall it.


If the internet does connect. It connects about a couple of mins. and then disconnects, I know this cause when I use Opera and I.E. it loads pages when I click for about 2 mins. then nothing loads afterwards. No matter what I click on any web site links.

I hope you can tell me what I should to resolve this problem.


Thanks

Zhong.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

zhong said:


> Attached device 3 and device 4 file.
> 
> Mrtrate looks suspicious .
> What is that ? Is that a virus ?
> Should I uninstall that ?


From this thread, I'd say it's part of Quicken. 

How to deal with a mrtRATE.sys message


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd do this



Unplug the USB network adapter.
Boot in Safe Mode.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall ALL of the devices shown under *Network adapters*.
Restart in Normal Mode and let Windows discover the wired network adapter and other stuff.
Plug your USB adapter in again and see if you can make progress.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I boot in safe mode and try to do what you told me.
For all devices. 

It said-

Failed to uninstall the device. The device maybe required to boot up the computer.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You may have to disable any on-board NIC in the BIOS, and remove any add-on card, then boot in Safe Mode and carry out the steps I mentioned. Also, some of the Miniport devices are AV and firewall products, sometimes it's necessary to uninstall them to clean up the device map.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am still able to connect to the internet for about couple of minutes.
Then the internet don't work afterwards. If I re-boot and plugin the usb wireless adapter. It will not recognize the device, so I am unable to connect to internet. 
Sometimes the wireless icon appears in network connections , sometimes, not. I wonder why it like this ?



Do I disable to onboard lan in the bios?

You mean I have to remove the network cards ? That is where the ethernet cable plugs into ? But they are already there when I bought the p.c..
I have to open the p.c. case to do this ? 

Do I put back the cards later hoping it will work ?

Could I test to see whether it is due to the usb wireless adapter ?


Thanks.



johnwill said:


> You may have to disable any on-board NIC in the BIOS, and remove any add-on card, then boot in Safe Mode and carry out the steps I mentioned. Also, some of the Miniport devices are AV and firewall products, sometimes it's necessary to uninstall them to clean up the device map.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I found when I disable and enable Network Anywhere Adapter.

Unknown device appears under usb device.


Once this occurs I find I can't get any internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Let's try something else:

Have you tried a wired connection?

=======================
From your wireless computer pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I disable thw wirless and re-enable it won't recognize device.

In Network Everywhere adapter in device manage it shows an exclamation mark.

Which didn't show when I first open the computer from a cold boot with power switched off and then on.

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have the CD Driver that came with your USB wireless adapter? 
If you do, go back to Device Manager, right click on the *! *symbol and choose update, it might ask for the Driver. If there's any symbols left under Network Adapters please do the same thing, right click on it, you may choose update or uninstall then reinstall the Drivers.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Every time I do this. Exclaimation mark disappear,
I get unknown usb device at the bottom.
It is like each time I do this more adapters or unkonwn usb device shows up.
I keep on deleteing them, but it keeps on appearing after I re-install driver from my original cd. Could this be due to a virus ? I scanned with Norton but didn't detect anything.






Thanks.




2xg said:


> Do you have the CD Driver that came with your USB wireless adapter?
> If you do, go back to Device Manager, right click on the *! *symbol and choose update, it might ask for the Driver. If there's any symbols left under Network Adapters please do the same thing, right click on it, you may choose update or uninstall then reinstall the Drivers.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I see that you're still in SP2. I would highly recommend for your to update it to SP3, you'll never know, it might help, here's the link. After the upgrade make sure to download the latest Windows Updates.

If it didn't work we'll try something else.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried install the latest drivers from Network Anywhere fta site, but same thing happens afterwards.

The detection of driver is o.k. after I turn off the power to the computer and start from a cold boot.

But after 7 mins. on the internet, the internet doesn't work anymore, but the wireless network connection is still connected at the bottom
with 2 computers shown in the system tray. Signal strength show high at 11 mbps which is strange.

If don't start from cold boot and just restart it it detects other new drivers and detects other network connections.
It can't detect the driver for Network Everywhere. But in device manager it shows-

I click show hidden devices-

Network adapters there-

Network Everywhere Wireless USB adapter #15

Network Everywhere Wireless USB adapter #15 - Packet Schedule Miniport


Are there suppose to be two of them there listed?

After the internet stops working, If I disable the wireless network connection on the system tray and click re-start that icon. It would say connection failed.
Yellow exclaimation mark beside Network Everywhere Wireless USB adapter #15 shows up, but Network Everywhere Wireless USB adapter #15 - Packet Schedule Miniport shows no exclaimation mark beside it.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Post#19*, did you try my suggestion?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah. It still don't work.



2xg said:


> *Post#19*, did you try my suggestion?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is your Norton just an Anti-Virus software or a Security software? What other Security Software do you have installed in your computer?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It is just a Norton Anti-Virus software.

Thanks.





2xg said:


> Is your Norton just an Anti-Virus software or a Security software? What other Security Software do you have installed in your computer?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We'll see if sfc /scannow can help, here's how.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I scanned.

It scanned a long time with progress bar.

Nothing appeared at the end, so all xp files are o.k.?

What else can cause the problem ?

Thanks.



2xg said:


> We'll see if sfc /scannow can help, here's how.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's good to know.


> Nothing appeared at the end, so all xp files are o.k.?


I see that you've given instructions on how to cleanup your USB Devices in SAFE MODE, please double check and compare again from this link.

If unsuccessful, you may try the XP Restore or if your computer has capability to restore it to the Factory Default you may try that as well. Prior to this, please backup important files using an external device.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What happens if I don't have Windows XP Cd ?
My Compaq Presario 84000NX didn't come with Windows XP cd when bought.
Universal Serial Bus Controller and Human Interface Device headings need files
from Windows XP cd to install back the dirvers ?


It says-

The Universal Serial Bus Controller and Human Interface Device headings should disappear completely from the Device Manager. Before rebooting to Windows Standard Mode, insert the Windows CD into the CDROM drive and direct Windows to look in, (Example D: / Win98, where D is the letter of the CDROM drive on your system), Win9X folder on the CDROM when/if prompted. 

Thanks.




2xg said:


> That's good to know.
> I see that you've given instructions on how to cleanup your USB Devices in SAFE MODE, please double check and compare again from this link.
> 
> If unsuccessful, you may try the XP Restore or if your computer has capability to restore it to the Factory Default you may try that as well. Prior to this, please backup important files using an external device.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, you will an an XP CD. Ask your friends or relatives if they have one and borrow one from any of them. This might resolve your issue.


----------

